
Ask HN: How do you organise your notes? - stillworks
As per the title, are you still maintaining paper notes OR is there a better digital way of doing it ?<p>I have been experimenting with OneNote and seems to be working. (I can search hand written notes)<p>But just asking here in case there may be a better way ?
======
brettkromkamp
Topic maps for the win :) I have developed a topic map-based note taking (and
knowledge management) application for my own use. A good explanation of topic
maps is at Microsoft Developer Network: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/aa480048.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/aa480048.aspx)

------
unlivingthing
I use this for making notes while working on multiple projects.
[https://github.com/int3rlop3r/jot](https://github.com/int3rlop3r/jot)

